

EBook - 12 Things you can do to Shorten Your Lead Time in Software Development - RexDixon
http://www.abtests.com/test/39002/product-for-ebook---12-things-you-can-do-to-shorten-your-lead-time-in-software-development
Test Details
Big Takeaway&#60;p&#62;3D eBook picture provides better conversion/downlaods.
Results Hypothesis&#60;p&#62;The book looks like a book when done in 3D.&#60;p&#62;It's worth reading the original writeup on this one, where the author breaks down the test results by click. The Page had three download links:
======
wgj
I'm really not sure what was intended by this link. It's not actually a link
to the eBook at all. However, the ABTests site itself looks interesting and
useful.

